# Fly fishing



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd be very interested as well about learning to fly-fish


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> If so can you point me in the right direction to learn more about it? :


While not the same as practical experience.... in the fishing section of any local library there seem to be more fly fishing books than any other form of angling as it would appear they like spreading the word on their methods


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got a few rods, but have rarely used them as it's pretty hard to use on a windy day, and require reasonable distance of clear space behind you unless you are a master of casting. 
Sent you a PM Occy.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Occy

I fly fish whenever I get the chance, and have just finished gathering bits for a new swoffing outfit.

First off, I must point out, it's not as hard as it looks. If a hack like me can flick a red tag between some trees with a 3 weight, anyone can.

In terms of looking for an outfit, ask around, but it depends on what species u r chasing. I'd suggest something no heavier than an 8wt to start off with as that'll be heavy enough to cope with a bit of wind and will let u cast some of the heavier "wet" flies used for swoffing.

For a beginner, I'd suggest a rod with a medium to fast action as they are a bit more forgiving. Throw in a weight forward line and a simple leader and bob's your aunty!!

Best advice is to just find ppl that swoff locally to your area and get them to give you some tips for the local species.

Cheers

Ivan

P.S. There's a pro-angler around the corner from my work, and I agree, the layout of the shop and the products are great


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's a link from my favourite magazine on the subject to get you started

http://www.flylife.com.au/library/articles/29/29.html


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Occy, some of the swoffers on Sydney Angler occasionally get together for an introductory swoffing session. They encourage you to bring your own kit but will generally have spares available. A session teaching you to cast and then a bit of practice, berleying with bread. I'll let you know when they do it next.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Occy,

You won't be disappointed by giving it a go. I do a bit of salt and fresh, but I only have 6#, so bigger pelagics aren't really an option. However, flathead, whiting, salmon and bream etc are a blast to catch. I have a floating weight forward 7 weight line I use for salmon and surface fish, and 6 weight sinking line for flathead, whiting and bream.

For the most part I tie my own saltwater flys, and buy my fresh water ones. One great salt pattern that is easy to tie, is the clouser. This will catch you plenty of flatty and pelagics etc and does not need the precision that some other patterns need.

Here is a flatty I caught about 4 weeks ago on a hand tied clouser, in an approximate white bait pattern casting over some broken ground close to where I live. She went 58cm's and gave a very good account of herself. Spent more time chasing her through waist deep water trying to keep her out of the rocks. (Not from kayak).

Yakabe.


----------



## Andrew Byrnes (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Occy, much appreciated.
Your cheque is in the mail. ;-)

Also, some great advice offered in regards to fly fishing by others. It ain't hard, just a bit of effort to get a handle on initially that is well worth the effort IMHO.

Had 2 trips personally, for 3 mullet each on a bread fly and an elk hair caddis(trout fly). And 1 was so small I cast it....poor little bugger, but it swam off at a good clip.....wonder why ?

cheers all,
AB


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

I have no commerical or otherwise affliation with the below site.

http://www.troutflies.com.au

Has a great range of very very reasonably priced flies. A mate of mine has been buying of Mike Tenner for a while now and I am very impressed with the flies. Sometimes they might be a bit cheaper on Ebay (he also lists there) however it is easier in my opionion to order all at once from the site.

Saltwater, Trout and Larger Freshies (Bass/Cod) are all accomodated.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Those of youi in Sydney interested in Flyfishing could contact the Sydney Flyfishing Club.

I don't have a contact name but you can locate them via http://www.flylife.com.au and enter the clubs section.


----------

